# Got it done last night.



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Went out last night hunting with nateysmith. Saw a few bucks feeding their way down the hill and went in and got a shot on one. This is my first buck in velvet so I'm pretty stoked about it. Striker made a awesome pass through both lungs and left a blood trail that was easy to follow. Now onto the elk.


----------



## bucknasty (Jun 3, 2014)

great buck. has some cool character.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Congrats, nice buck!


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Cool buck!


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

nice


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

great job, nice buck!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice.
It looks like it has some cactus going on the right antler or is that just the velvet?


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Is that milk that I see still on his lips? J/k man, congrats on the deer and shot!!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice job man! congrats!!


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

Good job! Strikers are money!! They have done well for me too!


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Nice work man! It was a good time.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fire up the grill !!!! Way to go


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Punch'in a tag, GREAT times!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Sweet buck, congrats!


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

Good work homie. I would have shot him if I could. Hopefully I don't eat my tag this year. Waiting for the extended.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats!!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice look to that deer congrats


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

way2go!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great buck and congrats


----------

